# New Snow Data Website



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I just saw this website somewhere else and it's very cool:

Dash

It allows you to break down into sub-basins where you normally don't get specific graphs on such as the Poudre. It also gives a lot of additional information like soil saturation and projections. Check out some screenshots:

http://prntscr.com/iuttbq

http://prntscr.com/iuttsq

http://prntscr.com/iuttzi


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

That is a very cool site, thank you for sharing that. Wish the data looked a lot different.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

Bookmarked..thanks for sharing


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

I dig the interface once you get past the drill downs. The charting options are really handy, thanks for sharing!


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Excellent, thanks! Great for all us weather, water graph watchers.


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow that is super. Here's hoping the underlying data remains in production and publicly available. Great tool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## poverty (Apr 17, 2015)

I have to thank you too Bryan, I love this kind of thing.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

"like" button pressed


----------



## beautah (Mar 4, 2011)

I know this was from a while back but georon pointed it out to me so I thought I's pop in and ask for feedback.

I created this app, I work for the snow survey. I'd love any feedback any of you may have. Government IT constraints being what they are we likely won't have this app running on our website anytime soon but we will be posting equivalent charts (and more) on the various state's snow survey and NWCC websites. They'll just be static links rather than a dynamic app (good if you want to hyperlink). In fact we are in the final stages of getting them posted. Utah already has ours (you may have guessed I work for the Utah snow survey).

https://www.nrcs.usda.gov/wps/portal/nrcs/detail/ut/snow/products/?cid=nrcseprd1330021

and for individual sites:

https://www.nrcs.usda.gov/wps/portal/nrcs/detail/ut/snow/products/?cid=nrcseprd1329940

I'd love any feedback you may have, just reply away and we'll see what we can do to get you the best product when we go into production soon.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

I love the single page graphical presentation of basin parameters of interest to us river runners. 

I'm in agreement with Buzzer "Seantana" that the drill-down approach presented by the "Dash" link is chore some. I'm interacting with Beau and the NRCS in that regard.


----------



## ThirdChild (May 5, 2021)

This feature is very useful, they did a great job adding it, a lot of websites of this kind are missing this little thing.


----------



## beautah (Mar 4, 2011)

Thought I'd comment since @ThirdChild bumped this post. The drilldown approach is not longer necessary since links to the charts have been placed on the NRCS - Snow Survey - iMap. Click on a snotel site or basin and you'll see a jpeg of the current plot, click on that image and you'll be taken to the interactive version. I hope this makes accessing the data easier.


----------

